# Free photo gallery



## kennylam (Jun 19, 2005)

Link : http://www.ec-photo.com 





With a lot of features like 200MB free space, full size photos with no limit in each photo, EXIF display, comment, drag and drop, etc.

 Please give me some comment on how to improve the gallery! Thanks a lot!


----------



## etaf (Jun 19, 2005)

no T&C's regarding the site - I have often seen these sites where copyright is a problem - whats the rules here???

send the user an email with registration confirmation


----------



## kennylam (Jul 22, 2005)

etaf said:
			
		

> no T&C's regarding the site - I have often seen these sites where copyright is a problem - whats the rules here???
> 
> send the user an email with registration confirmation



Now the site has defined the Terms of Services and FAQ! 
Welcome to check it out!


----------



## etaf (Jul 22, 2005)

well that clears up the copyright issue, which i always warn photographers to beware of
thanks for the update


----------

